# Radioamatierisms >  SID monitors

## Ingus Siliņš

Netaa atradu , kaa uzbuuveet sekundaaro saules uzliesmojumu, gamma staru uzliesmojumu meeriekaartu ( monitoru ), pats arii taadu uzkjiileeju un straadaa ( sheema vienkaarsha )
google
SID receiver
laikam varot paredzeet laika apstaaljus....

----------


## Raimonds1

pēc kuras shēmas?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> pēc kuras shēmas?


 te buus
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... nitors.jpg

----------

